# My first orchestral TV score. Seeking feedback.



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Greetings, fellow Talkclassicalians!

I know Film/TV/Game music isn't really your forte (I'm so punny) for critcism around here, but as a student of composition who has never really had a proper mentor, I've always felt that your exceptionally generous and helpful criticism in particular has guided and shaped me as a composer more than anything else. So I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the help you've given me so far, and I hope you won't mind listening and potentially tearing apart my humble little score from a classical standpoint, because it would be very helpful to me right now.

This is my first major effort at scoring for a visual medium. For a multitude of reasons, it was scored separately from the picture itself. (I didn't actually see very much footage until the first episode premiered today) As a result, I'm unfortunately not entirely satisfied that the music fits well with the picture itself. As music however, I consider it to be relatively sound for what it is (Oh God, more unintended puns). The music is intended to be loosely Christmas/Winter themed.

Without further ado:

__
https://soundcloud.com/stevenobrien%2Fsets

I look forward to your feedback. Thanks for listening!
-Steven

_(By the way, I admit that I exaggerate a little when I say "TV" score. It's a web-series that may or may not get broadcast on a local TV station, but using "web-series score" in the title sounded a little awkward.)_


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Only listened to the first piece on the list, the first idea/intro, whatever it is sounds extremely christmasy to me.
I think the composition alone is great, i think it really starts to get interesting around 30 seconds as well as 1:20, from 0:17 reminds me of jazz, not something i'd personally listen to but it's great!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for listening .


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Contrabassoon verdict*

Steven,

I loved it!!! Excellant!!!! I particulaly liked the "mystical" and "calm" themes.

Of course as a contrabassoonist my opinion is very biased. Is there any way you can spare a copy of the contra part. I would love to play the music and play along with my contra. I love the way you employed the contrabassoon.

Excellant orchestrations.

:clap:


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

arpeggio said:


> Steven,
> 
> I loved it!!! Excellant!!!! I particulaly liked the "mystical" and "calm" themes.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm glad you enjoyed it. This is my first time writing for contrabassoon, actually .

Here you go:
http://steven-obrien.net/Portfolio/Mostly Comical Theme - Contrabassoon part.pdf
http://steven-obrien.net/Portfolio/Mostly Mystical Theme - Contrabassoon part.pdf

As far as I know, nobody's ever actually performed my music before, so congratulations on being the first to want to!

-Steven


----------



## wogandmush (Nov 28, 2012)

Very impressive! I haven't listened all the way through yet, but I like the recurring Glass-esque arpeggios and the heavy percussion. Very inventive and energetic, yet at the same time unified - good soundtrack material!

May I ask what software you are using for your audio mock-up?


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

wogandmush said:


> Very impressive! I haven't listened all the way through yet, but I like the recurring Glass-esque arpeggios and the heavy percussion. Very inventive and energetic, yet at the same time unified - good soundtrack material!
> 
> May I ask what software you are using for your audio mock-up?


Thanks! I'm glad you liked it. I use REAPER (For mixing/mastering) and Sibelius (for composing).

I've written a full blog on my setup, which can be found here: http://www.64digits.com/users/index.php?userid=Stevenup7002&cmd=comments&id=501029


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Very good composition

Composing for media (preferably video games) is something I've always wanted to do, but I can't afford all the software. The only thing I can think about getting is EastWest Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra, and that's only because of the currently running 50% off sale.

I'm glad you're making your start!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

It's quite good. I am guessing that these are cuts that can be used in an appropriate place rather than being tailor made for a specific scene. Don't look down on writing for media. If Wagner, Verdi or Mozart were writing now, that's what they would be writing for. I would love to writer for a movie, tv etc.

When Im listen to media music, I judge it by the standard of if it can stand on it's own as a piece of music or does it need the visual to make it work. Yours sems to be able to stand alone. Well Done. a dhéanamh go maith. gwneud yn dda


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

WavesOfParadox said:


> Very good composition
> 
> Composing for media (preferably video games) is something I've always wanted to do, but I can't afford all the software. The only thing I can think about getting is EastWest Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra, and that's only because of the currently running 50% off sale.
> 
> I'm glad you're making your start!


Thanks for listening! Hopefully you'll be able to save up and buy a pack or two.



drpraetorus said:


> It's quite good. I am guessing that these are cuts that can be used in an appropriate place rather than being tailor made for a specific scene. Don't look down on writing for media. If Wagner, Verdi or Mozart were writing now, that's what they would be writing for. I would love to writer for a movie, tv etc.
> 
> When Im listen to media music, I judge it by the standard of if it can stand on it's own as a piece of music or does it need the visual to make it work. Yours sems to be able to stand alone. Well Done. a dhéanamh go maith. gwneud yn dda


Yes, that is correct. I don't look down on writing for media, I just don't think my music fits well with what it was intended for . Go raibh maith agat!


----------



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

I think your work is great. It's melodically clear and rhythmically brilliant.

I think the only thing that needs work, every now and then, is the sound quality, maybe explore the textures of more modern music.

Your music deserves to be performed. I was heavily moved emotionally by certain harmony/melodies. I'm very impressed!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Illuminatedtoiletpaper said:


> I think your work is great. It's melodically clear and rhythmically brilliant.
> 
> Your music deserves to be performed. I was heavily moved emotionally by certain harmony/melodies. I'm very impressed!


Thank you! I have absolutely no idea how I'd go about getting it performed though, and I don't really have enough confidence in my work to go around asking people.



> I think the only thing that needs work, every now and then, is the sound quality, maybe explore the textures of more modern music.


Could you expand on this a little? I'm not entirely sure what you mean. Do you mean the audio quality, or something in the music itself?


----------



## Illuminatedtoiletpaper (Apr 12, 2012)

From the options you give me, it is the audio quality; however, I'd like to point out that the audio quality IS the music, in as much as someone`s rendition of a Mozart piece is the music, not the sheet music.

What I meant was the sound quality is sometimes distracting when I can tell it`s trying to approximate the live version of a line (lick, riff, melody, whatever) but it sounds digital. And then my suggestion was using more idiomatic digital sounds, like synthier strings over strings trying to sound like a string section.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Illuminatedtoiletpaper said:


> From the options you give me, it is the audio quality; however, I'd like to point out that the audio quality IS the music, in as much as someone`s rendition of a Mozart piece is the music, not the sheet music.
> 
> What I meant was the sound quality is sometimes distracting when I can tell it`s trying to approximate the live version of a line (lick, riff, melody, whatever) but it sounds digital. And then my suggestion was using more idiomatic digital sounds, like synthier strings over strings trying to sound like a string section.


Yes, that's very true. Thanks for listening, and thanks for your feedback!


----------

